# Does anyone else love forever 21?



## MindySue (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay, I realize im a youngin' on this site, so this might be childish for most, but does anyone else LOVE forever 21? They have the cutest fashion and it's always really cheap. Everything im about to show is like 20 dollars. The highest is like 24. I love their prices. Im also loving the cute nautical look that many stores (again, geared for younger girls, like teens) are putting out.

My only complaints about forever 21 (we dont have a store here, just online) is that they go out of stock quickly, especially the items that are the cutest, and that they often show pictures of clothing that they don't have for sale, and it's always really cute and i want it! ugh!

These are the things I want to buy, I'd love to hear your opinions on which you like or dislike or which ones I should get because clearly im not gonna buy them all! (or am i, hah)

Ohyea, and one of my favorite features is that they have a TON of sunglasses, dozens of styles, and theyre basically like 5 bucks each. So if they look stupid, it wasnt a huge waste. They also have a great belt collection for cheap, like 10 bucks.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 19, 2007)

their stuff is really cute, but i have a big chest and big hips, so it's hard to find clothes that fit correctly without looking too tight. they do have long pants, though, which i love.

i have 2 stores near me. i haven't been to the one in NYC, but i heard that one's bigger than the one i go to and that alone is huge.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 19, 2007)

The white flats are awesome! I love the last pair of earrings, the first pair of shorts, and the yellow dress is pretty cute too! You did a good job picking out things!

I like forever21 too. It's a great place for finding affordable trendy clothes that you don't mind tossing once the trend has pass--especially 'cause they start to look pretty worn out quickly. Although I have noticed that the quality is getting a little better, so there are some things I can keep. Maybe I'm just bad at keeping my clothes nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## semantje (Apr 19, 2007)

very cute! never heard of it tho


----------



## MindySue (Apr 19, 2007)

i wish i had a store here! whenever i leave the state and find one at a mall i go crazy


----------



## han (Apr 19, 2007)

i love that store they have cute dresses


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 19, 2007)

Since I'm a plus size I can't fit the clothes...LOL...BUT I LOOOOOVE the accessories.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh! You should come to California to visit me! I know their flagship store is in SF and it's 3-stories. In Pasadena, there's a 2-story store that I go to and I think you would looove it! Shiny Squirrel : Forever 21 - Pasadena, CA


----------



## MindySue (Apr 19, 2007)

uhh yeah i would LOVE that! haha!


----------



## MissMudPie (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm too intimidated to walk into that store. LOL The girls who work there seem so snotty standing around and gossiping, but some of their stuff is pretty cute.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 19, 2007)

They have cute stuff, but sometimes their sizes are way off. I've seen some xs stuff there that looked like a normal juniors size large! lol.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 19, 2007)

really? not at mine.

so you walk in there and be like, *****, i'm shopping here and you work here making $5/hour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 19, 2007)

I love forever 21, I do most my shopping on their website.


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 19, 2007)

haha, I used to work at Forever XXI in Beverly center when it first opened ages ago.

yeah I'm the same. Their clothes run rather small, so I have a hard time finding stuff that would fit me right.


----------



## charish (Apr 19, 2007)

i've never heard of it, but there stuff looks cute.


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 19, 2007)

we have a 3-story forever 21 in San Francisco that is totally insane... you would die


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 19, 2007)

I loooooooove love love F21! All the clothes in my closet are from there! hahaha i can have my own F21 stores in my room.hahahha


----------



## tentacles? (Apr 19, 2007)

they have the most amazing stuff there!!


----------



## Saje (Apr 19, 2007)

I used to hate forever21! I always thought their clothes were affordable but it looked very cheaply made.

But recently they've upped the quality and designs so I've been buying tons more clothes there now and I do love their accessories.


----------



## Lia (Apr 19, 2007)

When i was in USA i really liked the store. Also, we bought a dress so cute!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 20, 2007)

i love that store. there's one about 40min. away from me.

last time i went there (last week) i got a cute pink sweater that was on sale for like $4!


----------



## MindySue (Apr 20, 2007)

im so jealous at all of you who have one!especially 3 story ones!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 20, 2007)

Shooot! Call it Forever 26 because I love that place. I call it disposable clothing. By the time it falls apart in the wash I'm sick of it already. I like to pick up trendy, cheap pieces and mix it with my "quality" classics.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 20, 2007)

lol


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 20, 2007)

Cute stuff but never heard of that place.


----------



## PoeticeMotionz (Apr 20, 2007)

yea i love shopping there. i actually bought a few shirts from there a few days ago.


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 20, 2007)

I've never shopped there but some of that stuff you posted is super cute. I might have to check this place out.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 20, 2007)

i go to the SF one. thats the only one that I go to.


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 20, 2007)

We recently got one at our mall, and I have never been in. I just though, oh another teenage hootchie store with blaring music, lol. Almost all the mall stores are geared to young girls. I may have to check it out now, since you guys like it. I seriously never even looked in the window.


----------



## GuessWho (Apr 20, 2007)

they have cute stuff..


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 21, 2007)

I love the one in SF!!!!!! It's pretty much my mothership aside from Sephora. At that one they even have adorable baby clothes. I've seen Mens stuff too.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 21, 2007)

im jealous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 21, 2007)

i have also seen Mens stuff there but never baby clothes.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 21, 2007)

I love that one. But last I went, they took down the 3rd floor. And put everthing in the 1st floor... ugh.

Anyway, this is my fav store - but unfortunately... it's hard to find things to fit my boobs. Ha/ They make certain styles not fit the boosom part.


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 21, 2007)

Some cute stuff but I hadn't heard of it before.


----------



## natalierb (Apr 21, 2007)

I love love love Forever21, that's usually the first place I go to at the mall. I can only buy tops from them though, their bottoms will never fit me (I don't even bother trying jeans on there anymore). Some of their stuff is "disposable" , but women's fashion trends go quickly, so I don't mind. I love to wear trendy clothes, so it works out for me!

Has anyone notice that they've REALLY been raising their prices lately?

I was just in Pasadena yesterday! Darn, I should have gone there! I've been dying to check this one out!


----------



## MissXXXrae (Apr 21, 2007)

i used to shop there all the time but now i cant seam to find anything there i used to get black pants there for work but after a few washes the elastic was coming through and it was making me look like i had butt hairs coming out of my crack pretty funny but yeah hahaha


----------



## kourtnistar (Apr 22, 2007)

I absolutely adore Forever 21, I have shopped there about a million times, I got a real cute halter top from there that I'm aching to wear...


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 22, 2007)

I love Forever 21. Except I'm not really a huge fan of the whole 60's/70's throwback looks they're trying to push this year. I've also noticed that they don't seem to be selling a lot of it either. They have cute going out clothes though, and you can't beat their 2/$10 camis. They have nice accessories too.


----------



## katnahat (Apr 22, 2007)

Forever 21 put a store in the Mall here a while back. I haven't even went in there yet. I'll take a look during my next mall visit.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 22, 2007)

why cant i get one!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 22, 2007)

i'm going shopping there tomorrow. woohoo!


----------



## Dubsbelle (Apr 22, 2007)

*Sigh* I love Forever 21! My bf drives me across the border (to Buffalo) about 3x a year just to go. None of this 3 storey stuff you guys are talking about...but the one I go to, nonetheless is awesome. I browse the insides of the store about 3 times before I bring my crap load of clothing to the register. Lol!!

I'm kinda happy they don't have one here in Ontario. I always get compliments on my F21 tops! They are definitely affordable, super trendy and cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 22, 2007)

i never bought anything from Forever 21 so i was wondering how is the quality of their clothes. i only go there to look around and never buy because i'm scare to spend money on something and having it torn the next day.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 22, 2007)

what a good bf you have! lol

don't rub it in jennifer!! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> have fun


----------



## Dubsbelle (Apr 22, 2007)

Quality is so-so...but you get what you pay for. I've purchased trendy, printed tanks for like $10-$14-- similar to $40 printed tanks at Urban Outfitters! Since trends come and go so quickly, F21 is good cos you can buy a couple trendy pieces and not have to break the bank.

I've had issues with loose threads on knit tops, buttons falling off and that fuzzy look after 1-3 washes. But I don't mind....You just gotta be careful when you wash 'em.


----------



## macface (Apr 22, 2007)

I love forever 21 they have tons of stuff that sometimes when I walk in the store I dont know were to start.


----------



## sgoofi (Apr 22, 2007)

I love this store, too!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 23, 2007)

i went shopping today and i bought some cute stuff. i'll take pics when i get home!


----------



## MindySue (Apr 23, 2007)

looking forward to seeing what you got!

urban outfitters isnt quality either but they charge wayyy more. ive boughten a dress there for 50 dollars and found it at charlotte russe for 20. i was so pissed. oh and their shirts are cheap, i buy the same one in 2 colors and ones way smaller and ones way bigger and they're the same size. also stuff on the site is different when you get it, i bought what i thought was a WHITE shirt and it was beige..and icky. i was mad then also. urban outfitters is so cute but i don't buy from them much anymore it's such a rip off.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Apr 23, 2007)

I used to work at Forever 21. Their clothes are really affordable so employee discounts were only 10% (blah) Although I hardly buy any clothes there since their size ranges are a bit small for me. Unless it's a graphic tee, that's the only things I buy. I bought three of them. "Now accepting applications" "I recycle men" and "I need a stiff one" lol, but other than the accessories, those are the only things I buy.


----------



## social-buttafly (Apr 23, 2007)

Personally, I don't really care for the place. I've noticed that the quality of clothes and accessories are so poor. Like I would buy earrings there, and literally by the time I'd get them home they'd be falling apart. I hadn't even worn them. And the clothes would only last me one washing. It's not worth it, in my opinion.

I'd buy from H&amp;M cos the prices are low but the quality is great.

P.S. I did get a cute, cute yellow purse from there and it seems pretty sturdy. So there are maybe a few items you can buy there that don't fall apart at the seams =)


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, i love them. Unfortunatley the closest store to me is an hour away, so I have to shop online. My mall used to have a Gadzooks, which is the same thing, and I shopped there religiously, but they closed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue (Apr 23, 2007)

i need a stiff one, LOL


----------



## Danielle<3 (Apr 24, 2007)

I love Forever 21...well where I'm at we only have Gadzooks and Rue 21 which are like small versions of the real thing. But their clothes are so cute and inexpensive.


----------



## alaysha (Apr 24, 2007)

I love forever 21. I moved to a new city and I'm used to having one nearby. There is a mall closer than any mall I've ever lived by and they are JUST about to open one. I am actually EXCITED. Like....enough to hurt someone.


----------



## Paintedredrose (Apr 24, 2007)

Sadly, there is no F21 anywhere near me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Feniks (Apr 24, 2007)

I just bought a halter top from them recently, which I love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But other than that, I haven't been too impressed with what they have. I find Victoria's Secret and European stores to have much better stuff.


----------



## yumemiru (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, I LUV Forever21. I remember getting a few tops for 4-5 last summer when they went to the sale section. However, I do agree about the stuff going out so fast you must go check it all the time for new stuff, which I don't since I live in Canada and the F21 near me is like 30-45 min driving depending on trafic.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 25, 2007)

jennifer, im waiting for your pics! lol!

here is my order from yesterday, and the jean shorts with suspenders, i saw a model wearing them in the short section and they looked soo cute, and one of my complaints was they show pics of stuff they don't have for sale, and then i waited a few days cause they ususally add it later, and after like 4 days of waiting, i ordered yesterday, and today, they added them! soo pissed! they better be there by next wed, a lot of the stuff i showed is already out of stock! wasnt that long ago.


----------



## earthtonez (Apr 25, 2007)

I like Forever 21 too, mostly for their t-shirts.


----------



## mya_wannabe (Apr 25, 2007)

there clothes fit me nicely, and it's a steal!


----------

